# 100 Favorites: # 63



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2
Gennady Rozhdestvensky, London Symphony Orchestra (MCA Classics)*










Last year, several TC Forum members mentioned how much they enjoyed this recording. With their prompting, I finally bought the CD. I'd heard all sorts of good things about this Rachmaninov Second for years. I remember reading Rob Barnett, a reviewer for _Musicweb International_, rave about it, saying that Rozhdestvensky's recording "_sings the socks off most versions and stands out from the crowd. You may have heard a hundred or more versions over the years. I guarantee this will rekindle that first fresh shimmer of discovery, that tremor of the heart, that spine-tingling indicator that tells you what it was to live the creation and recreation of this music._" (See his full review here.) That's some high praise, but I think this recording deserves it.

By the way, I'd like to give a big "_Thanks!_" to my fellow TC-ers who encouraged me to track down this music. It's just one more example of the fantastic music I've learned about through our "virtual hang" here on the forum.


----------

